# Sumpfdeckelschnecken!!!



## Angiemk1975 (20. Nov. 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte mal wissen, ob hier jemand Sumpfdeckelschnecken hat??? Welche Erfahrung habt Ihr mit diesen Tieren gemacht??? Ich habe vorgestern von meinen Eltern Sumpfdeckelschnecken geschenkt bekommen. Jedoch hab ich sie ins Aquarium gegeben. Habt Ihr diese Tiere im Teich oder im Aquarium??? LG ANGIE 
PS: Im Voraus besten Dank für Eure Antworten!!!


----------



## katja (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken!!!*

hallo angie!

also hier steht winterhart, somit sind sie wohl auch im teich zu halten.

halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wie sie sich so im teich machen, wenn du sie "aussetzt", ja?


----------



## Eugen (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken!!!*

Hi Angie,
die sind bei mir schon Jahre im Teich und __ schnecken halt so vor sich hin.


----------



## toschbaer (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken!!!*

hi angie
der winter macht den __ schnecken keine probleme!
aber wenn man oder frau koi's im teich hat hmmm (leckerly)
ich zb gebe den koi's wenn ich welche sehe und wir haben reichlich wegeschneckrn zu fressen!!
     gruß aus exter 
                     friedhelm


----------



## Angiemk1975 (5. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken!!!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, meine Sumpfdeckelschnecken sind in meinem Kaltwasseraquarium. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich sie in den Teich aussetzen soll. Hier im Aquarium kann man sie so gut beobachten und mir wurde gesagt, dass sie sich im Kaltwasseraquarium auch wohl fühlen. LG ANGIE


----------



## Annett (5. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken!!!*

Hallo Angie.

Wenn Du das Problem der Fütterung (womit?) lösen kannst.... im Aquarium wird nun mal keine Winterruhe einziehen. 
Daher wird m.M.n. immer ein wenig Nahrung benötigt.
Wie groß sind sie denn?

Ich hatte mal vor vielen Jahren versucht Schlammschnecken (keine Ahnung, welche Art genau) im Wohnzimmer-AQ mit meinen damaligen Goldfischen zu überwintern. Das ging wirklich gründlich in die Hose!
Die __ Schnecken sind mir eingegangen. 
Vermutlich aus Nahrungsmangel - war ja nix da an Pflanzen und anderem verwertbaren, da die Goldis an die __ Wasserpest etc. direkt rangingen.
Aus Fehlern lernt man. *Ich* würde das nie wieder versuchen.


----------



## Angiemk1975 (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfdeckelschnecken!!!*

Hallo, ich dachte, dass Sumpfdeckelschnecken den Kot der Fische, Wasserfplanzen und vor allem heruntergefallenes Fischfutter im Aquarium fressen. Wurde mir jedenfalls so gesagt und bis jetzt ist noch keine verhungert. Von der Größe her würde ich sagen, dass meine Sumpfdeckelschnecken mittelgroß sind. Übrigens, meine Goldfische im Aquarium "futtern" nur manchmal ein bisschen an Pflanzen wie der __ Wasserpest herum, aber meist fressen sie das normale Futter und lassen doch die meisten Pflanzen in Ruhe. LG  und noch einen schönes WE! -ANGIE


----------

